# Zedo Adware on Android



## cpb521 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have an Evo 4G and I am getting pop ups and page redirects when I am browsing the web now. It seems to be a zedo program that is doing it and I attempted to go to their website and opt out of their cookie but it hasn't solved the problem. Any help would be great!!


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

A couple things I would recommend - 

1. Go to Manage Applications, find your browser, and clear data / cache.

2. Download an Anti-Virus from the market place and see if that detects anything.

There a few AV's in the market place now - I would personally recommend the AVG one.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.antivirus&feature=search_result

-Coolfreak


----------

